# A worth while track saw consideration



## Tedstor

Thanks for the review. 
How's the accuracy? Is it good enough to build cabinets/cases/built-ins? Do you find yourself re-cutting your sheet goods on the table saw? Or does the track saw get your cuts close enough?


----------



## Holbs

The accuracy is 100% spot on. That black edging strip to the right you see in the track picture is your guide. Foolproof. I would much prefer a cabinet saw for repeatable cuts and ease of use. Setting up for accuracy means you have to have patience and double check the lineups.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. I have been considering this saw for rough breaking down of sheet goods (prior to running through the table saw).

One of the complaints other reviews have is the chipping along the cut line. What is your opinion?


----------



## Tedstor

> The accuracy is 100% spot on. That black edging strip to the right you see in the track picture is your guide. Foolproof. I would much prefer a cabinet saw for repeatable cuts and ease of use. Setting up for accuracy means you have to have patience and double check the lineups.
> 
> - Holbs


Thanks for the reply. I have a contractor saw with limited rip capacity…..so I've been considering a track saw to supplement the table saw, particularly with sheetgoods and panels. I've been waiting for the Makita to drop to $325-350, but that apparently will never happen. So less expensive options are now up for consideration.


----------



## Holbs

You can see in the above picture using the STOCK Grizzly saw blade. JMARTEL has home brewed modifications for zero clearance cuts with even more impressive results.


----------



## Holbs

Ted, I am in the same boat with a Bosch 4100: limited rip capacity. I would use a track saw to rough cut sheet goods and then finish off on a cabinet saw (that's the plan til I get a cabinet saw). Luckily, this track saw works great albeit takes a lot more time to set up for precision cut after cut.


----------



## AZWoody

What is the max thickness of wood that can be cut?
Also, is the cut good enough that it could cut 2 pieces straight enough to glue up?


----------



## Holbs

Max cutting depth without rail 2-5/32", with rail 1-31/32".
With a better blade than the stock one I'm using, and with JMARTEL's modification I would say yes you can glue up 2 pieces.


----------



## bkseitz

Thanks for the review. Have been researching guide rails and tracksaws the past few years when I decided not to invest in a panel saw and just breakdown my sheet stock on my assembly table or using my contractor saw I upgraded with sliding and outfeed tables. I think the Grizzly you suggest may do the trick for quick breakdown on my assembly bench -thx


----------



## NormG

Thank you for the review


----------

